# Keeping a dog from eating tombstones?



## iizuke_x2 (Sep 6, 2009)

We have a dog that I'm pretty sure will eat our styrofoam tombstones. How could we keep him from eating them without tiing him up or keeping him inside. We have 3 sections of graveyard fence but they are not very long.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

We'll get this thread moved. I don't think you're asking for a "finishing touch" for the dog.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

If someone figures it out I would like to know. My dog ate the spider webs off my cemetary fence. Let me rephrase, he rippped them off playing and had them drug all over the yard. I also dont want to keep him in his pen all the way until Halloween. Its not fair to him but its killing me.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Is there a dog repellent spray that can be used?


----------



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

In my experience the only way to keep a dog from eating anything is keep him the heck away from it. Mine has eaten 2 couches, a blucky skull, a throw pillow tassels and all, and licked up some liquid nail. Gotta love dogs !


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I was working on my display when I noticed my two dogs running around with one of my fake leg body parts. I thought it was pretty funny, so when Halloween comes I'm going to throw some body parts in the dog area and have people think they are maniac dogs. As for my other Halloween props I usually don't have a problem because they don't have access to it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

There are repellent sprays available. Not sure the effect on styrofoam. It may melt it. Check in with any local pet stores you may have in the area. Pet Smart, ect.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> I was working on my display when I noticed my two dogs running around with one of my fake leg body parts. I thought it was pretty funny, so when Halloween comes I'm going to throw some body parts in the dog area and have people think they are maniac dogs. As for my other Halloween props I usually don't have a problem because they don't have access to it.


Can you get them to chew something that will make them foam at the mouth as well?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Cayenne pepper spray.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

A mixture of vinegar and tobasco sauce and sprayed on stones worked well for me. Thank God my dog is past the chewing phase, I feel for ya, that first year was a b*tch.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm thinking this would make a fantastic "Dog Whisperer" episode for the Halloween season

Our dog has never shown any interest in chewing on props - and she tends to avoid the skellies and goblin - so this hasn't been an issue for us. Fencing the tombstones is probably your best bet.


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

lol my german shepard got out of his fence and chewed the hand and part of the ribs of my groundbreaker. So it came back inside to be repaired. Hopefully he will grow out of that phase soon.


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 8, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm thinking this would make a fantastic "Dog Whisperer" episode for the Halloween season
> 
> Our dog has never shown any interest in chewing on props - and she tends to avoid the skellies and goblin - so this hasn't been an issue for us. Fencing the tombstones is probably your best bet.


LOL, I was thinking the same thing! Either Dog Whisperer or Off the Leash. My dog does not chew but if a prop goes off near her, she squats and pees instantly.

There is a bitter lime gel that you can get from pet stores that should not hurt the styrofoam but may deter your dog.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Bitter Apple works wonders for our dog, I'll go spray some on some scrap foam and report back with the results.
Now, any tips for getting my cats to stop using my foam stock for scratching???


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok, so I sprayed some bitter apple on a piece of beaded foam, extruded foam, and one painted with exterior satin paint. No damage to either foam pieces so far, however it did mess the paint up a bit.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

Some show I cant remember, a dog was chewing on chair legs and they used lemon juice, maybe mix some ground pepper in there?


----------



## iizuke_x2 (Sep 6, 2009)

nixie, they have tape at petstores to put around it and they dont scratch at it anymore.the tape feels bad to them.we used it and it worked well.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> I was working on my display when I noticed my two dogs running around with one of my fake leg body parts. I thought it was pretty funny, so when Halloween comes I'm going to throw some body parts in the dog area and have people think they are maniac dogs. As for my other Halloween props I usually don't have a problem because they don't have access to it.


Now that may keep people from stealing the props.:jol:


----------

